# Iwata Asks - Interviews about the Pokemon Franchise



## Shiva64 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, poor title choice, eh. I'm not thinking overly well right now, don't mind me! :|

Now, some people may know about this already, but for those that don't... well here you go. I just discovered (late) this interview, and it brings up a bunch of different things about the Pokemon franchise.

Interview!

So, what are your thoughts about it? I think it's... quite an interesting interview, especially about how Mew was pretty much originally a "prank". Which I thought was actually giggle-worthy and it would explain why there are so many variations of the Mew glitch, since it was put in after the whole debugging process. :3


----------



## brandman (Apr 21, 2010)

*reads*

So, that's how mew got in there! But if they didn't, how would they explain mewtwo? Obviously a fan would put two and two together and figure that Mewtwo, must be a second Mew, and then they would make (most likely) fakemon. Hmmm... This gives me an idea...


----------

